# just wondering



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

is this a good breeder? http://www.hedgierow.com/


----------



## jdlover90 (Jun 14, 2010)

She seems like a good breeder. I think the best way to find out is to e-mail and ask her questions, see how much she knows about her hedgie's. And ask all about the hedgie's she owns that were born. Other than that, if you live close by where she breeds them, you could always visit and see the conditions they live in and if they are taken care of properly. I think those are some good ways to tell if she's a good breeder or not.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

oh, i just saw this:
Our current litter is our last available hoglets. We have also placed some of our retired breeders up for adoption. We are retiring from breeding and just keeping a few hedgies as pets.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

this breeder is not too far from us: http://superpogs.users4.50megs.com/index.html


----------



## Beanie (Jun 9, 2010)

A lot of those links don't seem to be working on that site. If you're looking for another breeder, try looking here: http://hedgehogcentral.com/breeders.shtml


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Beanie said:


> A lot of those links don't seem to be working on that site. If you're looking for another breeder, try looking here: http://hedgehogcentral.com/breeders.shtml


That list is so outdated most of the links are dead  HHC was suppose to be making changes last february.
Here is a link to the hedgehog breeders alliance;
http://hedgehogbreederalliance.org/breeders2.html
Litter critters sites has alot of breeders listed ;
http://www.littlecrittersites.com/breeds/hedgehog/


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

LarryT said:


> Beanie said:
> 
> 
> > A lot of those links don't seem to be working on that site. If you're looking for another breeder, try looking here: http://hedgehogcentral.com/breeders.shtml
> ...


weird that Vickie isn't listed anywhere.


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

If you mean Hedgehogs by Vicki, I don't think she is held in high regards around here, and for good reason. Her page contains many items that are not good for hedgehogs, like those roller balls, I was just looking at her cages which look small, sharp and great if your hedgehog likes to climb on the ceiling of his cage. Spike's Delight is declared health food when its listed around here as junk food. She provides a cage starter kit with corn cob bedding, which is declared not safe due to the corn getting into some ouchie places.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

Puffers315 said:


> If you mean Hedgehogs by Vicki, I don't think she is held in high regards around here, and for good reason. Her page contains many items that are not good for hedgehogs, like those roller balls, I was just looking at her cages which look small, sharp and great if your hedgehog likes to climb on the ceiling of his cage. Spike's Delight is declared health food when its listed around here as junk food. She provides a cage starter kit with corn cob bedding, which is declared not safe due to the corn getting into some ouchie places.


at least our Sweetie is adorable. but yeah, we're replacing the stuff she sold us.

what do you think about Superhogs? isn't Deborah Weaver on the committee of the Hedgehog Welfare Society?


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

fracturedcircle said:


> Puffers315 said:
> 
> 
> > If you mean Hedgehogs by Vicki, I don't think she is held in high regards around here, and for good reason. Her page contains many items that are not good for hedgehogs, like those roller balls, I was just looking at her cages which look small, sharp and great if your hedgehog likes to climb on the ceiling of his cage. Spike's Delight is declared health food when its listed around here as junk food. She provides a cage starter kit with corn cob bedding, which is declared not safe due to the corn getting into some ouchie places.
> ...


Floyd Aprill rather.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Puffers315 said:


> If you mean Hedgehogs by Vicki, I don't think she is held in high regards around here, and for good reason. Her page contains many items that are not good for hedgehogs, like those roller balls, I was just looking at her cages which look small, sharp and great if your hedgehog likes to climb on the ceiling of his cage. Spike's Delight is declared health food when its listed around here as junk food. She provides a cage starter kit with corn cob bedding, which is declared not safe due to the corn getting into some ouchie places.


You are so right and that's just the tip of the iceberg :lol:


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

fracturedcircle said:


> fracturedcircle said:
> 
> 
> > Puffers315 said:
> ...


Are you looking to get another hedgie?


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

yep. but after we bring this one up and after i make sure that i'm getting the second one from a good breeder. they'd be in separate cages.


----------

